# Check these key posts before starting a new thread!



## Marion (1 Apr 2004)

*Homes and Gardens* 

*Attics* 
Condensation
Conversion
Flooring
Insulation
Ladders
Water tank
Windows

Bathrooms/Showers

Beds/Mattresses

Blinds

Bread Makers

Bricklaying/Blocklaying

Carpets

Central Heating

Chimneys

Conservatory V Sunroom

Doors - Internal/External/PVC/Door Furniture

Electrical works

Fascias and Gutters

Fireplaces

Flooring

Flush ceiling lights

Framing Services


Furniture
Garage Conversion
Gas Fires
Gates - Wooden/Metal
Geothermal Heating System/Ground Source Heat Pump
Good Building Books for Ireland
Granite Worktops
Home cinema
Home exercise machines
House alarm
Household Appliances
House Design Software
House Extension
IKEA
Insulation
Kitchens
List of house insurance companies
Mice/Rats
Mirrors
Neighbours - noise/nuisance/security problems etc.
Oil Tank Gauges
Painting/Wallpapering
Plastering/Skimming
Plumbing
Poroton Blocks
Power washers
Radon Gas
Removal companies
Removal companies - moving abroad
Roofing
Scart lead
Septic Tanks
Shelving
Shomera Buildings
Skip Hire
Sky digital
Solar Panels
Steam cleaner
Storage heaters
Stoves/Ovens
Telephone/ESB poles
Tiling
Timber frame homes
Tools
Triple Glazing
Underfloor heating
Underfloor heating and wooden floors
Vacuum cleaners/Centralised Vacuum Cleaning Systems
Wallpaper Stripping
Wardrobes
Washing Machine -v- Washer/Dryer Combined
Water pressure/Showers
Water - treatment systems
Wells/Group water scheme
Widescreen TV
Windows uPVC
Windows - Wooden
Wood burning stoves
Wooden floors


Garden 

Allotments
Ants
Bees/Wasps
Bricklaying
Decking
Garden Centres
Garden Furniture/Toys
Garden Sheds
Gravel
Hedge trimmers
[broken link removed]
Lawn care
Lawnmowers
Patio Heaters
Patios
Paving Contractors
Railway Sleepers
Strimmers 
Trees
Vegetable Plot

Links:

[broken link removed] 
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
DIY Advice 5
DIY Advice 6
Paving
Paving (2)
SCS Guide To House Rebuilding Costs

*Useful websites

* www.atlantic.ie
www.diy.com (B&Q)
www.diydata.com
www.diynot.com
[broken link removed]
www.igoe.ie 
www.pavingexpert.com
www.paving.org.uk

www.scs.ie
www.woodies.ie


----------

